# Is the tangband driver ion this center channel of high quality?



## 06'Goat (Feb 9, 2009)

I heard that tang band drivers were not orf very good quality. I like what i hear about this center channel... is there a better driver i could use with the same crossover setup or should i stick with the tang band? Here is the center channel i am refering to:

http://www.geocities.com/cc00541/Statements_Center_Channel.html


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Stick to the tang bang. Crossovers are very specific to the driver being used.

Also, I don't think tang bang is supposed to be that bad.


----------



## DrWho (Sep 27, 2006)

Over the frequency range that Tang Band is being used it should perform quite well actually - especially considering the price.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, TB are a value driver. They aren't as good as SEAS drivers, but they are inexpensive and perform very well for their price point.

I know people who have made single driver systems out of a 3 or 4" TB driver and it sounded great with a subwoofer.

I even played around with their bamboo driver in an MTM alignment for my center channel experiments and it performed very well.


----------



## 06'Goat (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys I am glad to hear that the tang bands are good quality because i am going with the center channel that uses it.


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

If you still need convincing you might check the parts express reviews on that mid driver. Everyone seems to rave about it. The mini statements center is a well regarded design. I've considered building if myself.

Kyle


----------

